# Beam Equations, Shear and Moment diagrams



## Capt Worley PE

Is there a good source on the web for a bunch of these that can be printed and put in a three ring binder?


----------



## Guest

^^^ Doesn't your reference book have an appendix of those diagrams?

JR


----------



## MA_PE

Captain:

If you know anybody with a steel design manual, the menual has a pretty good compilation of beam diagrams and equations for moment, shear and deflections that you could xerox.

FWIW and incase you weren't sure, it doesn't have to be the latest manual as the formulas don't change.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

jr, MERM has one, but a buddy with a different machine design book had a few the MERM was missing, and the MERM had a few he was missing. I was just looking to see if there was a comprehensive guide someplace on the web.

MA, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Shaggy

When I took my review course for last April's exam, the instructor passed out some copies from the steel manual (I still have these in pdf form if you would like me to email them to you). I also found some more in Machinery's Handbook that weren't in the steel manual.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Thanks, Shaggy. I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## Shaggy

You should have an email from me.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Yep, got it. Thanks, it is more comprehensive than the MERM.


----------



## chavez

Captain / Shaggy, you guys send it to me...i'll PM you both with e-mail address.

I have the ASD as well as the MERM and shigley's, but I think the summary in a 3 ring binder would be an easier reference.


----------



## Guest

I was just going through my references and I had a book entitled, "_Structural Engineering Formulas_" by Ilya Mikhelson (ISBN 0071439110) that was pretty good with providing a synopsis of formulae and diagrams not only for shear, moment but many other subjects. The TOC is arranged by chapter:

I. Basis of Structural Analysis

1. Stress and Strain

2. Properties of Geometric Sections

II. Statics

3. Beams

4. Frames

5. Arches

6. Trusses

7. Plates

III. Soils and Foundations

8. Soils

9. Foundations

IV. Retaining Structures

10. Retaining Structures (Lateral Earth Pressures)

11. Retaining Structures (Cantilever retaining wall, sheet pile, anchored sheet pile)

V. Pipes and Tunnels

12. Pipes and Tunnels (Bending Moments - Static Loads - Rectangular Cross-Section)

13. Pipes and Tunnels (Bending Moments - Static Loads - Circular Cross-Section)

Appendices (Assorted properties)

I found this book to be helpful for some elements of the Structural AM. I think I picked it up used for something like $14.95 (suggested retail = $29.95).

JR


----------



## Master slacker

Does anyone have this list of beam equations and whatnot? Looking for something else to stick in my binder of hope. Thanks


----------



## Master slacker

Master slacker said:


> Does anyone have this list of beam equations and whatnot? Looking for something else to stick in my binder of hope. Thanks


No one?


----------



## IlPadrino

Master slacker said:


> No one?


It's for the Civil Engineer structural topic, but head over to the PE Notes wiki and take a look at the file BEAM DESIGN FORMULAS WITH SHEAR AND MOMENT DIAGRAMS.

There's a lot of untapped resource over there that need sorting through and providing some context for... but collaboration remains dismal. If that PDF is what you're looking for, pay forward! Add some words to Structural page... I imagine as a ME is should be a lot easier for you than us Computer and Systems Engineers!


----------



## Shaggy

I have attached the beam equations that I mentioned above.


----------



## Master slacker

Shaggy said:


> I have attached the beam equations that I mentioned above.


Thanks


----------

